# Loader Work



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

What is the price that everyone is charging to push back snow banks ? The loader has a 2-3 yd bucket if that helps. I know every area is going to charge different I was just curious to what the average is I think I am getting a good deal @ $85.00/hr.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If your paying $85 I'd think to myself how much more can I make off that without making my accounts upset. What do some of your contractors freinds bill out?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

JD Dave;708356 said:


> If your paying $85 I'd think to myself how much more can I make off that without making my accounts upset. What do some of your contractors freinds bill out?


So are you saying that that isnt a good deal? Iset my rate at $100.00 All I know is I dont have to touch it and I am happy for that


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bigearl;708361 said:


> So are you saying that that isnt a good deal? Iset my rate at $100.00 All I know is I dont have to touch it and I am happy for that


NO $85 is great, I thought you were asking how much to bill out, but since you have a set rate of $100 I guess I was wrong. BTW What type of loader are you getting for $85?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

It is a jcb I just dont know the size. All I know it is bigger than the one I got


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I think your getting a real good deal especially for winter work which usually is higher


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Last winter we charged $125-150 for a backhoe with 4 hr min. Raise your rate.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

I rent a loader from the fertilizer plant I work at. Costs me $200/hr. $100 for the machine and $100 for operator. But i'm the operator so I really my cost is $100. So yeah your getting a good deal.


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

We charge $125 per hour in Madison for an s300.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Anywhere from $150-1$80 an hour for a 3 yard loader. R/T backhoes are $120 an hour in the winter, S/S are $95 an hour. All with 8 Hour minimums and 1 float charge $250 for reg customers, one timers get charged in and out floats. If the machine can be roaded to the job, it bets billed when the operator opens the gate to the yard and fires the machine up and stops when he refuels and parks it at the end of the night. What your paying is a good price.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;718156 said:


> Anywhere from $150-1$80 an hour for a 3 yard loader. R/T backhoes are $120 an hour in the winter, S/S are $95 an hour. All with 8 Hour minimums and 1 float charge $250 for reg customers, one timers get charged in and out floats. If the machine can be roaded to the job, it bets billed when the operator opens the gate to the yard and fires the machine up and stops when he refuels and parks it at the end of the night. What your paying is a good price.


Ok thats it, Im selling my business in Quebec and moving to Toronto. With 8 hr min. + float charge, at those rates. I live in the wrong area.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Im at $105 per hour with a skid loader with a 1 yard bucket. I charge $250 per hour for the Doosan DL300 I lease through the winter with a 4.5yard bucket and man that think can move some piles, hell it weights 40,000 lbs and breaks curbs without even knowing.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

We charge out 125.00/hr for a 966F 8 yrd bucket with operator to the customers or other contractors and rent the machine for 85.00/hr for just the machine


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Neige;718399 said:


> Ok thats it, Im selling my business in Quebec and moving to Toronto. With 8 hr min. + float charge, at those rates. I live in the wrong area.


Ya but you would have to live in Toronto!!!
Two weeks later you'd be looking for moving back to La Belle Province


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

bigearl;708346 said:


> What is the price that everyone is charging to push back snow banks ? The loader has a 2-3 yd bucket if that helps. I know every area is going to charge different I was just curious to what the average is I think I am getting a good deal @ $85.00/hr.


Your gettin a steal deal!!! In Ottawa, the minimum cost for a "backhoe" is $78/hr ( 4 hr min ) so if ur gettin a loader for that price, go for it! :waving:

Anythin over $85 for a backhoe is a gouge.  ( not including markup)


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Round here $125+/hr 2 hour minimun


----------

